# Modified fattie



## erodinamik (Nov 24, 2010)

A friend sent me this link.  Watch the video, it looks amazing.


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 24, 2010)

now that would be a mouth full of flavors.  thanx for sharing the link.


----------



## smokey mo (Nov 26, 2010)

That is a group of delicate flowers there...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 26, 2010)

Now thats a fattie tho the extreme for sure. Maybe even the utimate fattie.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL that's insane. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But I sure wise I was at that table.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 26, 2010)

Crazy. Next time they need to add a few strips of bacon for flavor. haha


----------



## sitkasmoker (Nov 27, 2010)

Pretty much everything in life is better Baconed...this just goes to prove it.


----------



## bobbydrake (Dec 1, 2010)

72k calories....   AMAZING!


----------



## meateater (Dec 2, 2010)

Needs more bacon!


----------



## brdprey (Dec 2, 2010)

what no gravy? for some reason i just felt like the old commercial for miracle whip

when he looks in the jar and its empty so he throws the sandwich away.







  i love one of the comments, " pita is sh!tt!ng them selves right now"


----------



## wildflower (Dec 2, 2010)

many of you are right, needs more bacon


----------



## ak1 (Dec 2, 2010)

I think I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2010)

OINK !


----------



## herkysprings (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah that is a crazy bunch of Canadians.

They have other things they make too.

Epic Meal Time


----------



## ak1 (Dec 2, 2010)

I just watched their other videos
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


HerkySprings said:


> Yeah that is a crazy bunch of Canadians.
> 
> They have other things they make too.
> 
> Epic Meal Time


----------



## herkysprings (Dec 2, 2010)

They must be in Ontario or Quebec. You cant get poutine like that on the West Coast (i wish...)

 


AK1 said:


> I just watched their other videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ak1 (Mar 17, 2011)

I gotta love my son.

He's taking driving lessons and the other day when they broke for lunch, he and a few other kids went to a burger joint. Anyways, one of the girls stated that she was a vegetarian and didn't eat meat, and didn't know what to order. My son being the noble gentleman that he is, whipped out his smartphone and showed her this video.

She ordered a bacon burger!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   My kid converted a vegetarian back to the light.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 17, 2011)

That is amazing ! Where do I sign up for a plate of that LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

AK, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to your son!


----------



## fife (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow what a feast that is looks like it could a lot of people.:yahoo:


----------



## ak1 (Mar 17, 2011)

Check out their other videos. These guys are the hottest thing in Montreal. They have new videos every tuesday.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 17, 2011)

I just went into a diabetic coma watching haha


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 17, 2011)

i missed the part where the bacon was put on.. lol


----------



## alelover (Mar 18, 2011)

More bacon and maybe a few burgers thrown on there. Then you got a sandwich Dagwood Bumstead would be proud of.


----------



## lexoutlaw (Apr 22, 2011)

those guys are hilarious!!!!  pretty extreme.....they must have a lot of $$ to waste...lol


----------

